# Need help with taming



## ESS1998 (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay I have two female mice and I have had them for 3 months now but just started trying to tame them because I have been really crazy with school stuff but I started trying to show them I was okay and not going to hurt them and every thing my friends who have mice have told me like putting a treat on your hand or having them walk out of the ball across your hand and a lot of other stuff but nothing is working and they are just getting stressed I have been trying different stuff for about 4 weeks and I kind of am ready to give up I love them like nuts and want to be able to hold them and stuff but it's getting to the point they are trying to jump out of the cage the second I take the lid off and they go in to a spass attack even when I try to give them clean water I have not droped them once and I have only picked the one up when she got out of the cage because my sister was looking at them and forgot to put the lid back on and when I put them in the ball I leave it in there till they walk in and then I pick it up because I don't want to get bit or stress them out any more the only thing that has changed is I moved them from my room to my bacement for 2 weeks and now they are back up in my room so if you have any ideas on what I should do I would like it because want breed one of them in the next few weeks and she is way to jumpy right now So HELP!!!!!!!!( and my mom thinks they're way to crazy to keep and she might have me take them back if I can't tame them soon     )


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Woah! Okay. Calm down. It's going to take a while to tame them, and you being less than calm could elevate their stress, too. For starters, balls are a not so much, especially if they're already stressed. It sounds like things have gotten worse with them, so could you tell us maybe what you have been trying?

You said they were trying to jump out of the cage when you open it. What kind of cage are they in? If it's tall enough for them to not be able to jump out on their own, you can try sitting next to the cage, with the lid off and your hand in there. You'll want a book to read with the other arm, or a show to watch (quietly), since it takes a long time for them to acclimate to your presence. Get ready to sit still for a good half hour. Be careful not to move your hand around a lot (unless they do something silly like try to bite you), and definitely don't move your hand around the cage as though you were trying to pick them up. Try this daily, and see if they don't improve after a week or so. You'll be able to show your mom that you're doing something about the problem, that you know what you're doing, and that you have the patience to see it through.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

All good advice. Meeces are less nervous when there is less noise, less motion, lower light. Move slowly when you are near the cage or tank. It's almost unheard of for pet mousies to not become tame given some time.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest breeding them either. Doesn't sound to me like you're ready and your mice don't sound like mice I would want to use for breeding at all. Nervous is very bad and can lead to nervous moms who kill babies or chew tails.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> If it's tall enough for them to not be able to jump out on their own, you can try sitting next to the cage, with the lid off and your hand in there. You'll want a book to read with the other arm, or a show to watch (quietly), since it takes a long time for them to acclimate to your presence. Get ready to sit still for a good half hour. Be careful not to move your hand around a lot (unless they do something silly like try to bite you), and definitely don't move your hand around the cage as though you were trying to pick them up. Try this daily


This is without a doubt the most successful method for taming any small rodent; it's worked every time for me for years. My pet Chinese hamster just climbs straight on to my hand after a few days of doing this. I recently aquired a gerbil, she was very skitty and difficult to pick up but two days of this and she was fine! Here she is on the first night:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

excelent photos! Thats exactly what I do with mine works a treat even the most wild of mice climb onto your hand. Be prepared mine took 6 weeks! I used to sit for ages completely still with me hand in their cage. Putting a clove over your hand really helps! Then use a fingerless glove and so on


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

If you haven't already done so, get them a wheel and/or a flying saucer so that they can work off some of their excess energy/stress. Leave them alone for a couple of days, and then try again by (as others have suggested) just putting your hand in the cage and keeping very still.

I'm afraid that some mice never become friendly. I have three Siamese sisters. One hates coming out of the nest when people are around, and, if taken from the cage, just cowers in a corner. The second is very aloof and, although quite enjoys an "outing", poops everywhere. Neither of them will accept treats from my hand. The third runs straight up my arm if I put my hand in the cage for any reason, and is convinced that the nape of my neck makes the best sleeping place. It is hard to believe that she is related to the other two.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Something that smells REALLY good to little mousey noses, and LOTS of patience. thats about all that will do it.

I have found that dry cat food (fish flavored) works wonders, as well as something sweet (like cereal).

as above, just put your hand in the cage and wait, with the treat in the center of your hand, it may take weeks, but eventually, one will pluck up the courage to come and investigate, don't use anything on your hands, let them get used to your natural scent, don't handle your other pets before you try with the mice, the smell of a dog, a cat, or even a gerbil, rat or hamster will scream "OMG I'MMA GIT ET!" to little mouse brains, I recieved many a bite when I forgot that I handled my rats, then went to handle my mice.

patience, if you're nervious or getting frustrated they can sense that as well.

good luck, and if you are never able to tame them, I hate to say it, but injoy their freakish cuteness from a distance.


----------

